# Massive Mag heatsink Idea



## waddup (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ever moved the switch in a mag further towards the tail (drill a hole) 

that would allow space up front for much larger heat sinks.

in a 6 D mag the heat sink could be 14 inches long.

just thinking out loud


----------



## skillet (Sep 29, 2010)

Here and here (post 23 for pic)

The latter would be the most desired.. Don't know if they can still be had..

Good luck!

Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## Jash (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm working on a heatsink design that will (hopefully) allow you to keep the switch location but increase the mass of the heat sink to the point you could drive an SST-90 very hard. You won't be able to use the stock reflector though.


----------

